# Charlie Slabs



## Sunbeam

Is anyone carrying on the Charlie Slab business up on Livingston?
I know the original fellow passed on a few years back and some one else made them for a while. I have not seen any in the local bait shop lately.


----------



## megafish

*Slabs!!!!!!*

Yes Sunbeam, I picked some up from Harry @Penwaugh Marina afew weeks back! Good Luck to your fishing!!!!! MEGAFISH


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

I've only got two left and they're so beat up hardly any paints left on them. I didn't know where to get'em. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Charlie Davis originally made Charlie slabs, then his son Scottie continued making them for awhile. However, Scottie quit making them several years back when he got out of the guiding business (Whites 'n Stripes) on Livingston. Harry Dehtan at Penwaugh still has a few left, I think, but his supply is low. Harry asked me the other day to sell him some more of my slabs (like my avatar) but to be honest there is so much labor involved in making them it is hardly worth it. I saw Scottie's set up for making Charlie Slabs, and he had much more high capacity equipment than I do. Scottie had a contract with Academy to sell them slabs years ago, so he moved big quantities. People keep thinking there is money in making them and try for awhile, then realize otherwise, LOL.


----------



## dbullard

I fished with Scottie Saturday afternoon and asked him about it.He still has the equipment but has not made any in a long time.He lives in Marble Falls but has been down working on his mom's house. I went to school with the boys and grew up in the same neighborhood and spent alot time with them.


----------



## Meadowlark

I like the Charlie and got some from Harry about a year ago...but I've found one I think is just as good, maybe better, and more available. They are called TNT slabs. The TNT 180 is the best slab I have used...has the most durable finish.

They are going to be carried at Academy stores in north Texas soon and they are very popular with hybrid/striper fishers especially. I have no interest in them other than they are an excellent lure....in case you can't find the Charlie.

Info at:

http://www.trollingnolanstackle.com/baitshop.htm


----------



## Sunbeam

Thanks for the info guys. I got a couple of dozen Bomber Slabs last winter when Cabellas had them on sale at $1.49. Those were online prices. Just hoping that I could get a card or two of the Charlies in chartrusse and red & white. I will not need more if I can break my twins from trying to reel those 17" stripers though the rod tip.
They are good fishergirls but a little excitable.
Hope to see the TNT's at Academy soon.


----------



## shadslinger

Does anyone know where to buy the "Silver Dollar" long slabs? I have not seen them around in a while and I really like them. +


----------



## Whitebassfisher

This thread backs up what we have all heard and know to be true: you must have confidence in the lure you are using. I liked slab spoons so much that I started making my own to guarantee that I would always have them available. And yes, I know I'm ridiculous!


----------



## jrogerlures

for lake livingston, try www.jrogerlures.webs.com


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

IS that a charlie's slab in your avatar? I've never seen one. What do they look like?


----------



## bueyescowboy

hey whitebassfisher.....I been meaning to contact you on getting some of them slabs you make. Ss Showed me some you had sent him and he said he'd rather die than come off of one. And I believe him...actually seen him brake down and cry after loosing one...then he piped up and said he still had box handy. Anyway,can an ole cowboy could get a batch of those?


----------



## shadslinger

...then he piped up and said he still had box handy. Anyway,can an ole cowboy could get a batch of those?[/QUOTE]

Thanks,...for ratting me out cowboy. lol!
WBF is right for sure, you have to make them or know somebody who does to get the best ones, WBF's are the best.


----------



## fishy

if yall look at the packs there is a # and if you call that you can get slabs 12 for $15 (he lives in Point Blank) we bought 2 dozen earlier this week. The Fina near Beacon Bay has them.


----------



## Gator gar

Sunbeam said:


> I will not need more if I can break my twins from trying to reel those 17" stripers though the rod tip.
> They are good fishergirls but a little excitable.


That comment made me smile. My daughter Samantha will do the same thing with a perch, bobber or anything else in between the eye of the rod and the hook. She ain't stopping, until that thing bottoms out.


----------



## tbone2374

Thanks for the info on the slabs. Good reports all.


----------



## Whitesnstripes

*WoW!*

WoW! What a joy to log on and read a thread about the Charlie Slab! Sure miss those days of fishing by day and making lures by night. Thank you loyal users for the great memories of a great lure!

Scottie Davis


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Show me a picture. I pour lots of different slabs with a baked on finish.


----------

